# plants for pick up/meet(in reasonable distance).



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I just a trimming.

got some HEMIANTHUS CALLITRICHOIDES(dwarf baby tears). enough for a starter of fore ground. got this out of jason memo tank. when I traded him the heater I had for plants, desided to not use it and go with glosso.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=51&category=lighting&spec=High

ROTALA INDICA (about 10-30 steams, that are 5-8+ tall.)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...php?id=317&category=lighting&spec=Medium High

then some java fern that i found out of no where.:twitch:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=37&category=lighting&spec=Low

(972-839-9159) Joey.
I'm in Plano....

oh and speaking of glosso it's pearling, in my 20g with no ferts, or c02. :twitch: WA HA HA HA HA HA HA.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'll take them


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> i'll take them


cool, with me, you can have the dwarf baby tears back, and the steam trimings and the java fern.
just text me when you are free some time.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Jason if you are not going to need the dwarf baby tears I would love to have them


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

hmmm if powerslayer does not take all I would like to have 1 pot of dwarf baby tear please thank you


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i don't need the baby tears so i'll let joey keep that then. someone could pick it up


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Joey, when can I pickup?

Tae2610, I will share half of what I get with you.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you powerslayer
Can you pick up HC for me too slayer so that I don't have to drive all the way to Plano


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i'm free basicly 24/7... the dwarf baby tears are not in pots, they where what grow out of a members tanks, and i never used them. I gave some to jason , then he gave me some back in trade for a heater, i was going to use them, but went with glosso .

call or text the number i put at the bottom, that's my cell phone.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have little more hc i can spare. or if you want to give me some plant for it that will be better  always looking for more plants, to look like the dutch style.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Jasonmemo where are you located? I am planning to head to Plano to pickup some plants from Joey if he is around. I right now have slim pickings but will get small stems from most of the plants I have.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm also located in plano. close to joey.
lmk what you have to offer. i bet i'll take them.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I meeting Joey at 3
Can we meet around 3.30


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

plans are to give plants to AL, AJ? - power slayer. I think jason wants the steam plants... 

power slayer did you say you where looking for a 25w or a 250w heater? all i found was a 200w heater.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

25W for my 6 gallon


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

powerslayer said:


> 25W for my 6 gallon


25w all I could think of is wall-mart/pet smart/petco or pet supplies... what about a z00 med reptile pad on the out side bottom, or side of it it would still warm up the tank....


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i'll take all the plants except for the hc. i'm at work today till 7


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, I'm still at my house, about to get dinner. but won't take more then 10-20 mins. just going up to the corner.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Joey, thanks for the plant and the sale of the driftwood. I hope you get to use the 20% off DNA coupon. I may have some more of the coupons.

Jason, sorry could not meet you but will surely meet next time. I hope you like the plant trimmings. They are mostly one to two stems only but of each kind that is in my aquarium.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

A.J. you're welcome... I'll use the 20% for my self before the holidays end.... Thanks, don't forget to post photos of the driftwood in the tank...

jason, will get the steam plants to you in the morning... I'm call it a night early, just a few more things to do, then bed.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

no problem joey.
nice talking to you aj. 
i'm thinking of buying some light fixtures over at dna but don't know if it's worth it. any more coupons to spare i'd love to have some next time 
also i have regular sags for whoever wants them. i bought them but don't like the way they look.


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I have coupon set aside for you. It is valid until 12/31. Will try to get it to you in the next few days.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

you could cut the sag down, and use it as a fore ground...

what lights where you looking at jason, I go in DNA all the time.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i looked at the 30" 2 x 65 watt light i was thinking for my 30 gallon. but was too expensive lol. $50. 
the sag....they grow tall and i don't like them much. anyone interested?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> i looked at the 30" 2 x 65 watt light i was thinking for my 30 gallon. but was too expensive lol. $50.
> the sag....they grow tall and i don't like them much. anyone interested?


2 pc bulbs when only give you low light if you used legs, maybe up to medium if right on the tank.
how many sags do you have, I'm almost on my way, to drop off the steam plants, go caught up in doing things around the house, and finishing lunch.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Bump just did another trimming on the rotala
Text,call, or pm!


----------

